# Knitting Yarns



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

When cleaning out a closet, I found a bag full of skeins of knitting yarn. Some look hardly used. What would be a reasonable price to ask for it when advertising it for sale?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2021)

From my experience they are worth almost nothing. I would consider donating them to a circle of charity knitters. Some clever knitters can use such oddments of wool to make toys for children in hospital or scarves and knee rugs for nursing home residents.


----------



## Remy (Sep 25, 2021)

50cents for the partial skeins, 25 cents for the balls. Donating is probably best. Crafters on a budget look for yarn in thrift shops.


----------



## Jules (Sep 25, 2021)

Is the cone shaped spool in the middle wool or cord.  If cord, it might be handy to keep for your new home.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2021)

It's yarn, not cord. but I don't know if it's wool or synthetic.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2021)

I put it on Marketplace - the whole lot for $5 (which is about what it comes to using Remy's estimate). Got 17 views, but no follow-ups.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2021)

I did get an inquiry on the yarn. The peson wanted to know how long each skein was. Yeah, like I'm going to unravel and measure each one for $5??? Where do these people get off?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> I did get an inquiry on the yarn. The peson wanted to know how long each skein was. Yeah, like I'm going to unravel and measure each one for $5??? Where do these people get off?


That information is usually on the paper wrap that's around the skein when you purchase it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2021)

These don't have that and most have had some used.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 26, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> From my experience they are worth almost nothing. I would consider donating them to a circle of charity knitters. Some clever knitters can use such oddments of wool to make toys for children in hospital or scarves and knee rugs for nursing home residents.


Great idea. You are right, they are not worth anything.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 26, 2021)

Sadly I don't think it is worth much either, When I did crochet work I always used brand new yarn, If it is very old it may not be as strong as it should be.  Possibly pieces could be used for small crafts.
I had a lot of old yarn and as I watched tv I would wind it into a big ball. I used it double or triple to tie up newspapers for recycling.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> I did get an inquiry on the yarn. The peson wanted to know how long each skein was. Yeah, like I'm going to unravel and measure each one for $5??? Where do these people get off?


If you added the picture, people can see about how much yarn is there.  Most yarn is measured in ounces and not length, and the larger skeins are mostly  3-4 ounces, and the smaller ones would be more like 2 ounces.  You can see that some of the little balls are probably only an ounce at the most, and even the large ones have been used and are not a regular 4 oz skein anymore.

You might want to set a price and then add “or make offer”; so that when someone is interested, but not at the asking price, you can negotiate rather than just donating it to the thrift store.
Sometimes, seniors organizations use extra yarn and make slippers and hats for homeless people, and if you decide to donate it, that might be one of the best places.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2021)

I just think that person was just another fluffernutter (i.e. not serious).


----------



## Jules (Sep 26, 2021)

This would be better sold at one of your garage sales for $2 or less.  No one is going to drive to your place just to pick this up.  Even at a garage sale, it probably won’t sell.  Skilled people don’t want to use an unknown quality of materials.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 31, 2022)

My mistake too buying yarn to make my daughter a light afghan she later told me that her and her fiance of 23 years did not want it living in Cspe Coral Florida.
Me at the opposite end from her so alot of beautiful yarn unused a rainbow effect crochet type never done idea a wasted life


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 31, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> My mistake too buying yarn to make my daughter a light afghan she layer told me that her and her fiance of 23 years did not want it living in Cape Coral Florida.
> Me at the opposite end from her so alot of beautiful yarn unused a rainbow effect crochet type never done idea a wasted life


----------



## Jace (Jan 31, 2022)

All above posts are good...and I agree.
Saw Dollar Tree had skeins for $1...now maybe $1.25
There was a church nearby that had a knitting group that made prayer and baptismal shawls
that I gave  much yarns to... don't know if they used or what..but it made me feel good.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 31, 2022)

Donate it.  I crochet and love to buy yarn but wouldn't buy someone else's leftover bits since I have a ton of partial skeins left from completed projects.


----------

